# Giant spiders expected to drop from sky across the East Coast this spring



## Peppermynt (Mar 11, 2022)

In other news: 









						Giant spiders expected to drop from sky across the East Coast this spring
					

The Joro spider is native to Japan but began infiltrating the U.S. in 2013, concentrating in the southeast and specifically Georgia.




					www.axios.com
				






A Joro spider in Georgia. Photo: Courtesy of the University of Georgia

An invasive species of spider the size of a child's hand is expected to “colonize” the entire East Coast this spring by parachuting down from the sky, researchers at the University of Georgia announced last week.

*Why it matters: *Large Joro spiders — millions of them — are expected to begin “ballooning” up and down the East Coast as early as May. Researchers have determined that the spiders can tolerate cold weather, but are harmless to humans as their fangs are too small to break human skin.

The Joro spider is native to Japan but began infiltrating the U.S. in 2013, concentrating in the southeast and specifically Georgia, according to NPR. They fanned out across the state using their webs as tiny, terrifying parachutes to travel with the wind.
*Threat level: *Andy Davis, author of the study and a researcher at Georgia's Odum School of Ecology, tells Axios that it isn't certain how far north the spiders will travel, but they may make it as far north as D.C. or even Delaware.

“It looks like the Joro could probably survive throughout most of the Eastern Seaboard here, which is pretty sobering,” says Davis.







A Joro spider in Georgia. Image courtesy of the University of Georgia.
*Other terrifying things to know about the Joro spider:*

They are bright yellow, black, blue, and red and can grow up to 3 inches.
They likely traveled across the globe on shipping containers, similar to the Bubonic plague.
Their life cycle begins in early spring, but they get big in June and are often seen in July and August.
They're named for Jorōgumo, a creature of Japanese folklore that can shapeshift into a woman or spider before killing its prey.
*Our thought bubble: *Researchers say there's nothing we can do. They're coming and they're harmless. I say let's pool our resources now and build a dome around Georgia and keep them there.


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 11, 2022)

Parachuting from the sky??? Why do they make it sound like they're coming from space? And they're the size of a child's hand!?!?! These are monsters.


----------



## fluffyforever (Mar 11, 2022)

I would die I was walking around and that thing landed on me. If I was living on the coast I would never leave my house.


----------



## starfish (Mar 11, 2022)

God almighty.  I have arachnophobia and I would just DIE if I even saw a spider that big, let alone have one land on me.  Nope.


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 13, 2022)

Why did I come in this thread?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 14, 2022)

Feels intentional. No thanks.


----------



## Kanky (Mar 14, 2022)

So now I have to carry a large umbrella in case it rains spiders?


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Mar 14, 2022)

If you are coming to get us just do that  cause I would die


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 15, 2022)

Haha we have these here in Mississippi. DH ran into one of their webs once and almost had a heart attack lol


----------



## BonBon (Mar 18, 2022)

Kanky said:


> So now I have to carry a large umbrella in case it rains spiders?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 25, 2022)

Oh no I'm terrified of spiders


----------



## lala (Jun 6, 2022)

MizAvalon said:


> Why did I come in this thread?


According to the pest control company that I'd hired - the scorpion-sized insect caught on my outdoor camera is a Joro spider. I'm in GA...I'm scared...and I think I have arachnophobia.


----------



## BonBon (Jun 7, 2022)

Some good news they dont like to come inside. Its just the speed at which they multiply that freaks me out. Seeing the occasional weird creature outside I can deal with but not in a gang of 40 *itches*

 Dramatic - but I would have to move if I was this lady as it would ruin my enjoyment of the garden, big time.


----------

